
What America can learn from the fall of the Roman republic - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/2019/1/1/18139787/rome-decline-america-edward-watts-mortal-republic
======
627467
Imperial Rome lasted much longer than the Republic (1000 years if you are
generous with Bizantium lifespan). Maybe the lesson is that Republics help
setup the context for more stable (fullfiling?) order?

------
082349872349872
The die has not yet been cast: the legions have not only indicated they do not
wish to cross the Rubicon, they specifically remain true to the "American
People."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23412986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23412986)

 _PSQA_?

~~~
Nomentatus
That is they will "defend" the constitution by doing nothing about others
breaking their oaths to uphold it; they will, precisely, NOT act to preserve
it.

~~~
082349872349872
I don't think greece, spain, or portugal ever got as bad, but the latin
american experience with involving the military in politics was that it leads
to taking dissidents on helicopter rides.

Todd Winn, as far as I know, has yet to receive any grief on the JAG/SJA
front.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_flights](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_flights)

[https://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/your-marine-
corps/2020...](https://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/your-marine-
corps/2020/06/29/i-cant-breathe-this-is-the-marine-who-protested-outside-the-
utah-capitol-in-uniform-for-racial-equality/)

------
supernova87a
Regardless of the exact mechanism of the downfall of the US, if you even
believe that to be likely in the current environment (always at risk of being
an overblown conclusion) --

Where/who would be the country to take our place?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
For what this article is talking about, nobody would take our place. We just
wouldn't be a representative democracy any longer. (If we really followed
Rome, we would keep the facade for a while, but the reality would be
otherwise.)

------
Shivetya
Yet another thinly veiled election timed piece being used to push one group's
addenda. The next three months are going to be so damn annoying

~~~
AnimalMuppet
If you think the article only attacked one side, you need to read more
thoughtfully. There's plenty, on both sides, that fits what the article was
talking about.

